# Kasiski-Test in BlueJ



## Feder (21. Okt 2007)

Ich muss den Kasiski-Test in BlueJ implementieren. 
Ich kenne aber nicht die entsprechenden Befehle in Java und weiß auch nicht, wie ich das Ganze 
in BlueJ umsetzen soll.

Der Kasiski-Test ist ein Verfahren zur Entschlüsselung von Vigenere-verschlüsselten Texten. 
Dabei soll die Schlüssellänge ermittelt werden.

*Beim Entschlüsseln geht man in mehreren Schritten vor:*
1. gleiche Buchstabenfolgen (der Länge drei oder länger) finden
2. Abstand zwei gleicher Folgen berechnen/auszählen
3. Alle Abstände (Zahlen) werden in Primfaktoren zerlegt
4. Zum Schluss: Der ggT. wird ermittelt.

Das Programm soll natürlich selbst nach gleichen Buchstabenfolgen suchen,
sprich ohne die Eingabe des Benutzers, der eingibt wonach gesucht werden soll.
Die Buchstabenfolgen, deren Abstand, Primfaktoren der Abstände und ggT. sollen vom Programm 
berechnet/ermittelt und ausgegeben werden.

*Beispiel:*
_Kryptogramm: _
FTQRF RZTRY TTXXO UAJMO EGIMP STXWN HAZID STQAZ RIASC 
HTWRT CWYPP STSHL DTWXP XIAIC SRMPF EHXIW TVJAP STSMD 
TSJVV AHNWV IIJWE WJWHP NPHLP ICJQT NUFRE EGNIX AYTVM 
ECFRY TTXIC FDWHP RIEAL RTYAL SOJME DPKYP RXXXO 


_Bestimmen der Schlüsselwortlänge:_

Folge-------Abstand----Primfaktorzerlegung
XXO--------160---------2 * 2 * 2 * 2 * 2 * *5*
PSTS--------30---------2 * 3 * *5*
RYTT-------130---------2 * *5* * 13
--------------------------ggT: 5


Wer kann mir da helfen? Alle 4 Schritte sind schwer in BlueJ zu lösen. Der erste Schritt ist wahrscheinlich der schwierigste und vor allem der wichtigste, da die nachfolgenden Schritte vom ersten Abhängig sind.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe oder Idee dankbar.


----------



## Gast (18. Dez 2007)

Ich habe ein Program in C geschrieben mit dem man die einfache Cäsar verschlüsselung decheffrieren kann. Doch kann ich dir auch dazu nur eine Script Sprache wie: C, C++ und Perl empfehlen.

Zumal ich mich mit BlueJ überhautp nicht auskenne!


----------



## ARadauer (18. Dez 2007)

naja das ist ja egal ob java, bluej (was immer das auch ist) oder c. du musst dir am beginn mal überlegen, wie du vorgehst. also am besten mit papier und bleistift.

natürlich kannst du dir vorher überlegen, welche werkzeuge dir zur verfügung stehen.
schau dir mal die klasse string genauer an.
die methoden substring, indexOf, length wirst du sicher brauchen


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> naja das ist ja egal ob java, bluej (was immer das auch ist) oder c


BlueJ ist eine billig IDE für Schüler. Mittlerweile AFAIK auf Eclipse Basis.


----------



## Ellie (18. Dez 2007)

Äh, BlueJ hat damit nur sehr, sehr bedingt zu tun. In welchem Editor du dein Projekt schreibst, ist relativ unwichtig, du wirst ja wohl kaum mehr als eine Sourcedatei haben. Es gab gerade gestern einen Thread, in dem nach Büchern zu Grundlagen von Java gefragt wurde, dort sind mehrere online verfügbare Bücher und Tutorials aufgelistet – da kannst du mal für die „Java-Befehle“ reinschauen.


----------

